

Obama defends NSA spying program as new Prism details emerge - jdp23
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/08/nsa-surveillance-prism-obama-live

======
switch33
Sounds like fear mongering.

They are saying hackers are accessing things they shouldn't, but it's probably
partly our fault for having some of these things not lock'd down better off
the internet.

Why is it that every time a hacker is mentioned it's a "chinese cyber
terrorist" or a "russian skilled hacker who is only interested in CC details?"
I am aware from reading some security articles that it is often the case, but
I really do not think all hackers are either russian or chinese. That seems a
very shallow view.

Honestly, I don't think Obama trying to support any of this makes many people
feel any better.

